# pkgng how to set php53 + modules as default?



## Tomse (May 21, 2014)

I have an issue where I have lang/php53 and lots of PHP modules installed. 

I've upgraded to PKGNG on FreeBSD 9.2. *T*here are quite a few packages that want to install lang/php5 but I want to keep lang/php53. I've set 
	
	



```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=php=53
```
 in /etc/make.conf, I've also issued `pkg set -o lang/php5:lang/php53`. *R*unning `pkg upgrade` still results in issues like

```
pkg: WARNING: locally installed php53-5.3.28_2 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/phpize.m4 with:
        - php5-5.4.28
```
and if I try to install an application that requires PHP, i.e. www/wordpress, it still wants to install lang/php5 and php5 modules.

`pkg install wordpress`

```
Updating repository catalogue
The following 8 packages will be installed:

        Installing php5: 5.4.28
        Installing php5-gd: 5.4.28
        Installing php5-curl: 5.4.28
        Installing php5-tokenizer: 5.4.28
        Installing php5-mysql: 5.4.28
        Installing php5-zip: 5.4.28
        Installing php5-xml: 5.4.28
        Reinstalling wordpress-3.9.1,1 (options changed)

The installation will require 14 MB more space

0 B to be downloaded

Proceed with installing packages [y/N]:
```

So the question is: how do I upgrade the packages but keep using lang/php53 and php53*?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2014)

Packages are "pre-made" and therefore don't read /etc/make.conf. Packages are built on a central build server with defaults. If the defaults call for  lang/php5, that's what you will get. If you want to deviate from defaults, use ports or build your own pkg repository.


----------

